# Family Christmas Party Cancelled



## debodun (Sep 21, 2020)

Just got an email from my aunt saying that this year's family Christmas party is cancelled. We may have one next year if the pandemic is under control by then. There will likely be a LOT of holiday parties put on hold this year.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm already working on how to manage Christmas.  It will be a challenge.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 21, 2020)

I can only hope that my in-laws will make the same decision and cancel the annual Christmas free-for-all.  There's a LOT of people, they get drunk, snipe at one another, argue and generally behave badly.  One year, a cousin was rolling on the floor wailing while one brother-in-law was trying to punch another one.  I can do without the drama...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> Just got an email from my aunt saying that this year's family Christmas party is cancelled. We may have one next year if the pandemic is under control by then. There will likely be a LOT of holiday parties put on hold this year.


For the smart ones, I see get-togethers on hold, but I suspect it will be business as usual for many.

Some people just don't get it.


----------



## jujube (Sep 21, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I can only hope that my in-laws will make the same decision and cancel the annual Christmas free-for-all.  There's a LOT of people, they get drunk, snipe at one another, argue and generally behave badly.  One year, a cousin was rolling on the floor wailing while one brother-in-law was trying to punch another one.  I can do without the drama...



You've obviously been to one of my family Christmas parties...…there was a black eye given at one of them.  

Only in the past, though; they're very sedate now.  Everyone's too old for those shenanigans these days.


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I can only hope that my in-laws will make the same decision and cancel the annual Christmas free-for-all.  There's a LOT of people, they get drunk, snipe at one another, argue and generally behave badly.  One year, a cousin was rolling on the floor wailing while one brother-in-law was trying to punch another one.  I can do without the drama...



Nothing says "Merry Christmas" like a family brawl.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2020)

As many of you know, we throw four or five large parties every TG-Christmas, and I don't want to miss out on touching base with any of the people we typically invite.  

I'm considering some "meet us in the front yard for a 20 minute masked, socially distanced visit" appointments. One couple plus us per meeting. We'll give them Christmas cookies, one of my pizzas (frozen) with instructions on how to reheat it, and catch up a little bit. 

We'll probably start right after TG and wind things up New Years week.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 21, 2020)

jujube said:


> You've obviously been to one of my family Christmas parties...…there was a black eye given at one of them.
> 
> Only in the past, though; they're very sedate now. Everyone's too old for those shenanigans these days.



I was hoping they'd improve with age, but no such luck.  My mother-in-law and her sisters fought until  they all died, and their children are carrying on the tradition.  But at least it's good to know I'm not alone...


----------

